# [SOLVED] Microsoft 6TO4 Adapter



## Mattman86

What is the Microsoft 6TO4 Adapter and why do I suddenly have so many of them? None of them even work.

I have the same problem with an ISATAP device. Does anybody have any solutions?


----------



## terrilinda

*Re: Microsoft 6TO4 Adapter*

I used to have this problem with Windows 98SE. I used to go into safe mode to delete them. I have a 6to4 driver that always has a yellow exclamation point. That is what I am going to do next to see if I can solve my problem. It wouldn't hurt to take a look.


----------



## blah789

*Re: Microsoft 6TO4 Adapter*

Seems like buggy driver install. Deleting them should work.
BTW the 6to4 adapter is some sort of converter for IPv6 to IPv4 I think.


----------



## terrilinda

*Re: Microsoft 6TO4 Adapter*

In Vista I went into safe mode and deletd all but one. When I booted up normally, it still appeared with yellow exclamation point. Since I still had CD with driver and could also download from wireless, I went back and deleted the last one. Then I turned off wireless to see if I could get back on to internet and it worked. Vista is quite a problem. XP is so stable.


----------



## blah789

*Re: Microsoft 6TO4 Adapter*



terrilinda said:


> Vista is quite a problem. XP is so stable.


You wouldn't believe the number of people who are downgrading from Vista to XP.


----------



## terrilinda

*Re: Microsoft 6TO4 Adapter*

How can I downgrade if I bought my computer with Vista?


----------



## blah789

*Re: Microsoft 6TO4 Adapter*

It's kind of off-topic for this thread, but I'll answer the question anyway. If you want to discuss it more, start a new thread (click forum tools, post new thread) (and refer back to this one).



terrilinda said:


> How can I downgrade if I bought my computer with Vista?


It's a little bit of work.

Scenario 1: Do you have a copy of Vista Business or Ultimate? If so, you may already have downgrade rights implied by your license. Basically you install XP (using any XP key), then when it asks you to activate, you call Microsoft by phone, tell them you're downgrading from Vista, and give them your Vista key. Note that you can't have both Vista and XP (not even for dual booting) - it's one or the other. How do you get an XP CD if you don't have one? You could call the manufacturer and tell them you want to downgrade. They'll mail you an XP CD.
Naturally you want to leave activation for last - maybe test-drive it for 30 days to make all the drivers and programs work all right.
If you have Vista Home, you'll have to turn to one of the other options.

Remember before you install XP to back up all your important files from Vista. Don't use Vista backup for that, because the files created by it are not readable by XP.

Scenario 2: Do you have a copy of XP lying around? If so, you could install XP using that (if that copy of XP (with that product key) is used on a different computer, you can't use the same copy on multiple computers, you'd have to get a separate one - see scenario 3).

Scenario 3: If neither of the above two apply, then you just have to buy a copy of the Windows XP CD.

To find out more about downgrade rights, read this article:
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9040318

Then there's the work part. You have to hunt down for drivers for XP for your computer. What would help at this point is knowing the brand and exact model number of the computer. Another good thing is to go into device manager for Vista (control panel (classic view), device manager), and note on paper all the names of all your devices beforehand.
Some manufacturers have excellent support for both XP and Vista and will have drivers for both (this tends to hold more true for business line of PC's - home/home office PC's have switched to 100% Vista recently). If not, you can hunt for alternate drivers. I've done the exercise quite a few times already.
It's a bit of trial and error before you get everything right, but once you do, XP on brand new hardware is _f-l-y-i-n-g_.

Here's an article that may cover things I may have missed:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2287685,00.asp


----------



## terrilinda

*Re: Microsoft 6TO4 Adapter*

I have tech background and totally understand what you are saying. I really do appreciate your full reply. I have serial numbers and ownership of a few XPs; I can only find one or two right now -- stuck them in a drawer when I departed with the computers for one reason or another, always thought that they would come in handy. It might be right just about now. Tonight is late, so I will check on all of your suggestions tomorrow. Once again, thank you, and will follow up.


----------



## Mattman86

*Re: Microsoft 6TO4 Adapter*

I still don't know how to fix my problem.


----------



## blah789

*Re: Microsoft 6TO4 Adapter*



Mattman86 said:


> I still don't know how to fix my problem.


Apologies for steering the conversation off-topic.



blah789 said:


> Seems like buggy driver install. Deleting them should work.
> BTW the 6to4 adapter is some sort of converter for IPv6 to IPv4 I think.


What I meant was: in device manager, right click each device with the yellow exclamation mark, then when you're done reboot. Hopefully after rebooting they'll be gone permanently.


----------



## terrilinda

*Re: Microsoft 6TO4 Adapter*

I booted to safe mode, control panel, system devices, deleted all of them. I can still get on the internet without them.


----------

